

Think You Might Like "Jobs"? Think different - wikiburner
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/movies/2013/08/jobs_reviewed_the_steve_jobs_biopic_starring_ashton_kutcher_is_the_world.html

======
anigbrowl
These are things you need to do on any biopic in order squeeze a human life
into a ~2-hour bucket. I would ignore this review and go see it anyway. I
think it looks wonderful, despite being a confirmed Apple-hater.

